# I need some suggestions...



## Birdy (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm falling into a rut and don't know what to do to get my mind off of it.
I don't wanna go into detail, but it's some stupid boy shit and i hate getting down over stuff like that but it's hard not to think about.

Sooo give me some suggestions on things to do so I can make a list and do them and be reasonable lol. I'm living at home, protective father blah blah blah, but I've got a set of wheels.


Oh annnnnnd what are some good dumpstering spots in Florida?


----------



## bote (Jul 21, 2009)

seems like lots of people are having relationship woes right now, I met a guy from France yesterday, he was trying out magic rites and travelling back to Argentina to be with some girl who might not be interested, he didnt know, he thought maybe her soul was being controlled by outside forces. Personally, I started a big email war with the object of my affection, I tried to say I didnt want to communicate anymore, but instead now its page-long emails about what we hate and love about each other. I say go for a drive and listen to some music.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 21, 2009)

I'v ehad problems lately too. he and I are back together but I keep my distance, emotionally, because he's proven to be unstable. I'm hoping that he can work through his shit but we'll see. I do love him, but I'm refuse to be IN love with him at this point. if that makes sense.

I suggest you just do your own thing. whatever that may be. if your stuck in one place.. take a class, start a hobby, throw yourself into something worthwhile that will fill your time. If he ever comes around then it's cool. If not, at least you accomplished something with your time instead of fretting over him.


----------



## moe (Jul 21, 2009)

walk around rooftops. try different teas. and sew some purrty creative patches.


----------



## finn (Jul 21, 2009)

Learn a martial out so you can whack someone sideways, practice handstands (it'll honestly improve your balance), climb trees, become accurate with a slingshot, and what? Build a trebuchet? Arrow, you're definitely high on love, emphasis on high.


----------



## Birdy (Jul 21, 2009)

Bahahah thanks for the suggestions guys! These are awesome. Keep 'em coming =))
And thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I sought solace for a year at the bottom of a bottle. Can't necessarily recommend that. My advice is to surround yourself with happy people. That advice may sound trite, but the majority of one's attitude is based on the attitude of her friends. Spending some time with yer boys/girls over a blunt and laughing the night away can do wonders and put a lot in perspective. And remember all the friends you have here!


----------



## Birdy (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirty Rig said:


> Spending some time with yer boys/girls over a blunt and laughing the night away can do wonders and put a lot in perspective. And remember all the friends you have here!



That sounds like a really good idea! My boys love green and laughing lol so we'll have to get together before a few of them leave for Kona.

I love all my friends here! You guys rule!


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 21, 2009)

What ArrowInOne said..drinking yourself into a jailcell is how I get over girls..booze hank and more booze


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2009)

projects, projects, projects! it's how i always get by... im always planning! find a few projects to get yourself involved in, and exploring always helps as well.

oh, and i find dumpster diving very therapeutic!


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

drinking and smoking and fucking can be very thereaupeutic


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Meet some new people, there are billions of 'em on this planet.
'Cos life is way too short to waste time over any one person...


----------



## thunderson5 (Jul 30, 2009)

every one has good ideas but i agree with two of the guys put together,go for a ride with your friends and smoke some blunts:cheers:


----------



## connerR (Jul 31, 2009)

I usually just tell myself that _"There's always something better around the corner..."_

Like veggieguy said: meet new people. Soon enough, you'll meet someone else and forget all about whoever is plaguing your mind now.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 31, 2009)

Dirty Rig said:


> Well, I sought solace for a year at the bottom of a bottle. Can't necessarily recommend that.



I can however.

Nothing like a fresh half gallon, a few good kids and a new town to cause a ruccus in.


----------

